
MIT Engineers Make Water Boil With the 'Flip of a Switch' - jiangmeng
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/mit-engineers-make-water-boil-with-the-flip-of-a-switch?trk_source=recommended
======
DrScump
calling _this_ "boiling" water is like calling carbonated water "boiling
water".

